# Cleaning Evaporator Coil (carrier Ac)



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi,

While servicing my air conditioning filters I noticed the evaporator coil needs cleaning. I had just cleaned the condenser coil on top, but neglected the evaporator. Has anyone done theirs and if so, can you give me some advice as to the best way to tackle the job?

While on top I noticed a plastic cover that could be covering the evaporator coil. Does that have to be removed? How easy is it to remove? Once removed, how easy is it to clean the coil from on top?

Do you recommend hosing it off with water or vacuuming and blowing it out with compressed air? I have lots of questions that I have no answers to.

Thanks for any help. I have a Carrier Model BBRV14102A.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good questions and thanks for asking. I should check in to cleaning more than just the foam filter inside. Ill keep an eye on this.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I hose off the exposed coils in the back of the unit but have never opened it up. Is there something in there that needs to be serviced??


----------

